# Can my cat eat Lima beans?



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

My little Monkey has some pretty strict diet rules... no grains except rice, since he can't tolerate any corn or wheat at ALL! He gets canned Wellness daily, as well as a dry mix of Core and Solid Gold, all grain-free. Our other two cats can eat just about anything, but Monkey is extremely sensitive to grains, so we keep all three cats on a more high-protein, no-grain diet.

Anyhow, Monkey LOVES lima beans. He's normally not motivated by food, he couldn't care less about treats, etc. But when I get out lima beans to feed my lizards (Uromastyx, 100% herbivores), he loves to munch on their greens and he goes absolutely crazy when I give them lima bean treats. 

Is it OK for him to eat a few lima beans? Maybe 5-10 a week? I've never seen him go this crazy for any type of food. Then again, he's not a "normal" cat in any sense LOL!

Thanks to anyone who might have knowledge about this quirky little treat that he likes to have.

Andi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

NOBODY should eat Lima beans. They're a perversion of nature and were never meant to be consumed by any living creature.


P.S. This site says they're okay:

http://www.drbasko.com/nutrition.htm


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I eat Lima Beans! And I like them. Are we still friends?  I had a couple of cats years ago who thought creamed corn was ambrosia!


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL!!! I agree, I absolutely hate lima beans myself, but my lizards go crazy for them and eat them right out of my hands. That's the only reason I ever get them, otherwise I wouldn't touch them... ever!

Oh, well, I suppose they're good for you, but I'd rather dig into a big green salad than eat a lima bean.

Andi


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't care for them much, but I once had _fresh_ baby lima beans, and they were very good- a whole different experience than the canned or frozen ones...

Gracie ate Natural Balance kibble for a few weeks when she was a kitten, I think it was duck and green pea, so she is still fond of an occasional green pea if I am serving them to the family with dinner. I don't think there's much harm in a few here and there. 

We enjoy watching her push them around on her plate with her nose before she manages to pick one up :lol: !


----------

